# Cyp question.



## Stone (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a formosana coming into flower. It is in a 5 inch clay pot. Should it go up in size? Do I need to repot yearly? When do I start to fertilize? It is a one growth division.
Thanks


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 15, 2014)

Cyp formosanum tends to send up new growths at quite a distance from the established growth, certainly more than a 5 inch pot may accommodate. For this year it might be crowded, but it is by far the best choice to wait until it is dormant before repotting. Plan on moving it to larger but still shallow container, more like 12 inches across. Then it should be able to go a couple years. Start fertlizing as soon as it shows growth after dormancy, quarter strength every couple weeks until it starts to go dormant again. It is as easy as it gets as far as pot culture for Cyps, usually quite rewarding. Good luck.


----------



## Stone (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Kirk. I just read that you shouldn't bother feeding Cyps until after they flower as their roots are sent out then? This one certainly does not have any new roots. What is the best medium for repotting? Cyp experience in Australia in next to zero.


----------



## labskaus (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm aware of two schools regarding repotting. The classic way is to repot in dormancy. The other recommends to repot right after flowering, because that way the new roots can establish in the new medium. I usually repot in winter.
Cyps should have roots from the last growth still being active (White, not black). They need power to build the new shoot and the flower, that's why I carefully start fertilizing once they start growing.
Gary (Carper) has tremendous success using 100% mineralic medium. I use no organics for seedlings or sensitive plants, and about 10-20% organics (bark compost) for the robust hybrids. Avoid too much of a small grade fraction in your mixture, otherwise anything like broken Leca, pumice, Perlite will do.

Edit: Sorry David, it was you and not Gary who described his growing technique here.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 16, 2014)

If the plant is healthy there are always roots to absorb nutrients (and water of course). If the plant doesn't have all the nutrients it needs BEFORE it starts vegetative growth for the year you're holding it back. I would start fertilizing as soon as it breaks dormancy.

Cyp formosanum is tolerant of a wide variety of media, but I like the suggestion for 10-20% organics in perlite or similar. Few worries about aging media if you go 2-3 years between repotting, less chance of over-watering. The less organic matter you have though, the more likely you are to have a nutrient deficiency up front if you don't start fertilizing early.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 16, 2014)

*cyp formosanum*

Stone,

first question - what compost are you growing your plant in?
This will inform what you do in future.
I would feed your plant as soon as you see it start to grow otherwise it will starve in double quick time unless there is plenty on the compost already.
The plant is going from a rhizome to a stem and flower in about 3 weeks and needs plenty of food during this period.

david


----------



## Stone (Oct 17, 2014)

monocotman said:


> Stone,
> 
> first question - what compost are you growing your plant in?
> This will inform what you do in future.
> ...



At the moment it is in diatomite, perlite and a little bark. All about 3 to 4mm
particles. The growth looks healthy (a good green) but is rather small with a bud which looks like about 1 week from opening.
I will give it a little food.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 17, 2014)

*feeding formosanum*

So the plant is in a mainly inorganic compost with little food but excellent physical properties for root growth.
At this stage of the growth cycle you can get away with feeding at half strength, even species, although the received wisdom is quarter strength.
I did this last spring for all my species and they've rewarded me with some excellent rates of increase - some macranthos clones have doubled in size.
Do not be afraid to feed these plants - there is too much claptrap around stating that they only need a little food. This is completely untrue, especially when the plants are growing in inorganic mediums.
When the plant has flowered then cut back to quarter/third rate as the food requirement drop back quickly now hat the plant has completed its above ground growth for the season.you will know if you've fed too much as the leaves will start to singe black at the extremities.
Later in the season start to feed with high potash fertilizer to encourage root growth.
David


----------



## Stone (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks all. One day I want it to look like this:
http://www.ladyslipper.com/cyppot.htm
At the moment it is 1/3 the size..and one growth.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 18, 2014)

*cyp culture*

Stone,

you should do OK with formosanum. 
For a species it is very easy to grow and quick to increase.
It has a very long period of growth - much longer than most other species.
In the UK it starts to grow in March and is the last to lose leaves in November.
The trick, as with most cyps, is to keep the leaves in as good a state as possible for as long as possible, so the plant can build up the largest possible amount of carbohydrate reserves in the rhizome.
So try to give the plant as little stress, which is usually heat or drought, as possible.
If you can do this then formosanum can triple in size each year.
I woudn't worry about repotting for at least three years.
Cyps hate repotting and I do it as little as possible.

good growing!

David


----------

